# Felt Electric Fat Bike....



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Felt Fat Bike | Mountain Bike Review
Electric bikes make me sad. But I'm sure someone is happy....


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

This will be controversial....


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

E-bikes are great for reintroducing a grossly physically unfit person into cycling. Post-op me (shoulder, way too much bed rest) from a few years ago says so.

That said stay the hell off my singletrack.

That said, not going to dabble into too much electric anything again until batteries become more energy dense.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A good e-bike is enormous fun. Feel 18 again!

They have their place.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I know a few older co-workers who would love this. They commute 5 days a week year round and day 4 or 5 in the week is pretty tough for them during the winter months. Wonder how well they work at -10?


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Is Felt going to have a nonelectric offering?


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...I plan on converting my Trek Transport to an e-bike...probably a BB type drive tied to a Nuvinci laced to a Snowcat...80mm Flattop laced to a 100mmSchmidt SON up front...Don't worry Drew, I'll keep it on the pavement...


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Dig the paint.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

lancelot said:


> Dig the paint.


^^^This. They did that part right. So tempted to matt black my on one fatty.


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

Bringing this back to life. Due to be released in May sometime according to this article:

The Felt Lebowsk-e Electric Fat Bike ? Electic Bike Action

I would love to see if they offer this in a non-electric format.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I think this is great. It's a great idea for commuting.


----------



## FallingRock (Feb 28, 2014)

*Not just the grosly unfit...*



Drew Diller said:


> E-bikes are great for reintroducing a grossly physically unfit person into cycling. Post-op me (shoulder, way too much bed rest) from a few years ago says so.
> 
> That said stay the hell off my singletrack.
> 
> That said, not going to dabble into too much electric anything again until batteries become more energy dense.


There are also a class of moderately handicapped riders that would love to get back on their bikes. I suffer from a degenerative joint condition that kept me from riding for the last five years. A good friend of mine talked me into adding an electric-assist drivetrain to my old mountain bike, and I am now commuting to work and riding the mountain again. It's so much fun I'm building an electric fattie.

Sorry about your singletrack.


----------

